# "reformatage"  mac G4 boule



## ptitflo666 (16 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

alors je vous explique, tout d'abord je ne connais RIEN au mac , ou presque !

j'ai récement récupérer le Mac G4 boule d'une cousine ( je crois que c'est ce modele , un écran plat , relié a une grosse boule en dessous).
n'en ayant aucune utilité , et ce malgré que je trouve cela tres design , je souhaiterai le vendre. 

mais comment faire pour s'assurer qu'un maximum d'information dessus ne soit plus exploitable ? sur un pc je sais qu'apres 4-5 reformatage déjà c'est plus dur a récuperer  , pas impossible mais deja juste plus dur .
mais sur un mac est ce toujours possible ? 
et si non comment fait on pour reformater , ou du moins supprimer correctement ?


ou est ce qu'en enlevant le disque du mac carrément , est il toujours possible de trouver de potentiel acheteur ? lol

merci pour vos réponses

cordialement,


----------



## ntx (16 Mai 2009)

Pour reformatter ton DD interne, il faut démarrer sur le CD de Mac OSX et aller dans l'outils disque. Tu peux faire plusieurs passes, jusqu'à 35 il me semble, pour être sûr que plus rien n'est lisible.

Pour l'acheteur, il y a de nombreux nostalgiques de cette machine : pour beaucoup c'est l'iMac au design le plus réussi avec son écran qui bouge dans tous les sens. Ca doit se trouver sans trop de problèmes.


----------



## ptitflo666 (16 Mai 2009)

si si jamais je n'ai pas le cd mac osX  , est il possible de le vendre en retirant le disque dur ?
ou trouver sur le net un cd similaire?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Mai 2009)

et quel prix souhaites tu en retirer ? au cas où... les finances de ma TPE me le pemettrai..

sinon, il y dans les applications / utilitaires / utilitaires de disque  le moye de formater le DD de ton Imac.

As tu bien récupérer les deux CD gris du système ? parce que sinon ... tu ne pourra réinstaller le sytème...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

sans le CD c'est plus dur à vendre... puisque c'est une machine sans système.

retirer le DD c'est pas simple, et en plus cela diminuera le pris de ta machine .


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2009)

coucou
1- les supports gris sont indispensables
une vente sans les supports gris est vite vue comme.... suspecte
( vol de mac, négligence dans la maintenance donc achat à risque)

2- le seul support d'install Apple est le support physique ( cd dvd)
téléchargements, emprunts de supports c'est
 illégal 
nid à probleme( OS naze ou modifié en douce pour des effets malveillants) 
 voire techniquement infaisable
(et dangereux)

3- les acheteurs interessés par cette machine très appréciée ( design unique)
 sont des connaisseurs mac et leur réflexe sera de....réinstaller l'OS après achat
(voire reformater)
donc te bile pas une simple reinstall de l'OS  suffira pour présenter la machine à la vente


----------



## ntx (16 Mai 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> sinon, il y dans les applications / utilitaires / utilitaires de disque  le moye de formater le DD de ton Imac.


Non, tu ne peux pas reformater ainsi le volume sur lequel tu as démarré. Il faut impérativement un CD de Mac OSX.


----------



## ptitflo666 (16 Mai 2009)

le probleme c'est bien que je n'ai pas ces cds car ma cousine les as perdu c'te cruche !

niveau budget j'en cherche pas pour cher , vu que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai payé au départ et qu'il n'ai vraiment d'aucune utilité chez moi.

merci quand meme pour vos réponse , je verrai ce que je peux faire alors.

mais en achetant un coffret MacOSX  cela suffit pour réinstaller un truc correct et ne plus avoir les données dessus ? genre MAC OS X 10.4 Tiger  ?


----------



## Alycastre (16 Mai 2009)

ptitflo666 a dit:


> sur un pc je sais qu'apres 4-5 reformatage déjà c'est plus dur a récuperer  , pas impossible mais deja juste plus dur .
> ......
> 
> ou est ce qu'en enlevant le disque du mac carrément , est il toujours possible de trouver de potentiel acheteur ?



Elle bosse au Pentagone ta cousine !!!:mouais:
Sinon ils ont tout dit mes collègues.
Parce que vendre un Mac sans le DD interne et sans disque d'install d'origine !  avec nos politiques, tu vas terminer en garde à vue ... :casse:

Par contre (mais j'en doute fortement) si tu avais un autre Mac sous la main, en le démarrant en mode target, tu pourrais le formater ...
Bon, au pire, je t'en débarrasse ... C'est quoi ce modèle ? 15 ou 17 pouces ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2009)

Alycastre a dit:


> Bon, au pire, je t'en débarrasse ... C'est quoi ce modèle ? 15 ou 17 pouces ?


en ce cas je mets une option sur la 4 è vis du capot


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2009)

ptitflo666 a dit:


> ...
> 
> mais en achetant un coffret MacOSX  cela suffit pour réinstaller un truc correct et ne plus avoir les données dessus ? genre MAC OS X 10.4 Tiger  ?



Si tu trouves d'occase un DVD d'installation de MacOs X 10.4 (Tiger), pas de problème pour formatter voire réinstaller un système propre sans aucune des données de ta cousine (attention à prendre un DVD noir, c'est à dire universel convenant pour TOUT type de Mac... et pas un DVD gris conçu pour UN modèle en particulier, sauf si tu es sûr que c'est bien pour le modèle d'iMac que tu possèdes)

Cet iMac peut trouver preneur à quelques centaines d'Euros sans problème


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2009)

Sauf qu'il manquera ce qui était sur les cd gris

dont
- Apple hardware test
(propre à chaque modele Mac) un bon acheteur d'occaze en a  imperativement besoin pour justement diagnostiquer la machine

-bonus éventuels liés à ce modéle et achat original


----------



## ptitflo666 (16 Mai 2009)

non pas au pentagone mais presque lol

non mais bon niveau pc j'ai jamais aimé revendre avec les disque dur c'est tout.
c'est un 15" . 

mais bon merci pour vos reponse , je vais chercher tout ca alors !


----------

